# No luck with a buck



## powerstrokeboy1 (Jan 23, 2009)

i have been huntin the same damn land for 6 weeks and these deer just don't wanna stick their head out long enough 'fore i can get a shot. I'm huntin kentucky whitetail inside about 15 acres of shared property between my property and my neibors. across a fence, and across an open feild that aint mine there's a creek that runs about 120 yards behind my treestand, im huntin about 70 yards from my house in a spot facin a deer trail where they all seem to pass through at about 10:00 in the morning. I hav tried buck jam, pro hunter mixed with regular corn, mineral blocks, and some **** called "black magic" over the 2 months. But they never seem to come out but once a day, eat all the corn and leave. there have been a couple times where i drew back and they just walk off into the thicket. *What can i do to make them come more often?*


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Put out 150 pounds and leave it for a week before you hunt it.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Next time you hunt, put some vanilla where you want them to stand......this might only work the first time. They love the smell of vanilla :wink:


----------



## powerstrokeboy1 (Jan 23, 2009)

vanilla works, thanks colt. im using that and trails end #307, trails end aint as affective as i would like though. any ideas on that?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

your doing to much. leave the area alone for a week or 2.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

It might be that you've educated the deer of your presence. They may have winded you, heard you, or seen you.

Look at other stand options or seriously consider leaving the area for a month before coming back. Only hunt it when the conditions are right. Once whitetails know you are "there", they just simply become impossible to kill.

NEVER, EVER, let them know you were or are there.


----------

